# X-Fi Titanium: Micro geht nicht zB bei Teamspeak!



## Socius (9. April 2010)

Hallo, 

Ich habe jetzt seit einiger Zeit das Roccat Kave Headset. Da ich keine On-Board Soundkarte hatte, habe ich mir eine Soundkarte gekauft und zwar: Soundblaster *PCI Express X-Fi Titanium *von Creative*. *Die Soundqualität ist überragend nur habe ich ein Problem mit meinem Mikrofon. Ich habe alles probiert, es sogar umgetauscht nur es will einfach nicht funktionieren. Mein Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 Ulitmate 64bit. Die Soundkartentreiber sind alle installiert. 

Danke schonmal im vorraus!

MfG Socius!


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2010)

*AW: Roccat Kave micro geht nicht!*

Wenn du dich selber hören willst, musst Du im reglermenü bei "wiedergabe" nicht stimmschalten, wenn es um Aufnahme bzw. Teamspek geht, musst Du es bei "Aufnahme" aktivieren - und so oder so mal schauen, ob Du irgendwo einen "mic boost" oder "+20db" oder so was bei den optionen findest.


----------



## Socius (10. April 2010)

*AW: Roccat Kave micro geht nicht!*

Ich habe da schon alles eingestellt etc.. Ich will mich auch nciht selber hören das problem ist nur das ich auch in Teamspeak oder Skype nicht reden kann.


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2010)

*AW: Roccat Kave micro geht nicht!*

Guck mal bei Systemsteuerung, Hardware&Sound, Sound => menü aufrufen => bei Aufnahme mal schauen - steht da das mic mit nem grünen häkchen?


----------



## Socius (10. April 2010)

*AW: Roccat Kave micro geht nicht!*

Ja da ist nen grüner hacken.


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2010)

Und im Programm, also Teamspeak usw: kannst Du da was umstellen? Funktioniert ein mic-test? 

ps: hab den Titel mal geändert, da es eher an der Karte und deren Einstellungen liegt - am Headset liegt es nur, wenn das mic defekt ist oder vlt. auch die Taste, mit der man es stummschalten kann (falls es da eine gibt)


----------



## Socius (11. April 2010)

Nein da funktioniert auch nichts... 
Ich weiß mir selber auch nichtmehr zu helfen


----------



## geno106 (11. April 2010)

hi, das selbe Problem hatte ich auch. Geh mal auf Audio Systemsteuerung --> Modus: habe ich Spielmodus ---> Lautsprecher : Kopfhörer ---> Kopfhörererkennung: beide Hacken rein---> Flexijack: Mikrofon 

die anderen werte lässt du so wie sie waren cmss3d habe ich auch aktiviert.

So jetzt müsstest du dich immer noch selbst hören, bevor du TS und co startest gehst du auf Wiedergabegeräte -> Aufnahme--> shcau ob Mikrofon erkannt wurde und wenn du rein sprichst musst sich der Lautstärke Balken bewegen.

Gehe wieder zurück im Wiedergabegeräte---> dann auf Wiedergabe--> Doppelklick auf Lautsprecher---> Pegel---> so jetzt bei "Line In" einmal anklicken damit es aktiviert ist und dann wieder deaktivieren. Bei Mikrofon FP machst du das gleiche einmal aktivieren und wieder deaktivieren. 

Jetzt müsstest du dich nicht mehr hören und dein Mic müsste noch gehen kontrolliere dies wieder bei Aufnahme ob sich der Balken bewegt bei der Lautstärke Anzeige. Viel spaß beim zocken!


----------



## DrSin (11. April 2010)

geno106 schrieb:


> hi, das selbe Problem hatte ich auch. Geh mal auf Audio Systemsteuerung --> Modus: habe ich Spielmodus ---> Lautsprecher : Kopfhörer ---> Kopfhörererkennung: beide Hacken rein---> Flexijack: Mikrofon



Genau so hab ich es auch und so geht es wunderbar. 


geno106 schrieb:


> die anderen werte lässt du so wie sie waren cmss3d habe ich auch aktiviert.



brauchst du beim Kave nicht, CMSS simuliert 5.1 bei Stereoboxen/Headsets

Außerdem ist es ratsam TS noch im DirectSound Modus laufen zu lassen.


----------



## geno106 (11. April 2010)

ach so, habe ich ganz vergessen, dass die meisten User vernünftige Headsets haben 
ich benutze normale Kopfhörer von AKG und als Mikrofon ein Standmikro von Speedlink. Habt ihr Crystalizer an oder aus beim spielen?


----------



## DrSin (11. April 2010)

Hab ihn an, klingt klarer.
So schlecht ist das Kave nicht, wenn man auf die Bass-Vibration verzichtet.
Wenn ich da an das Medusa oder Senheiser denke die ich hatte - nie wieder.
Und btw - Speedlink ist Roccat.


----------



## Socius (11. April 2010)

Vielen dank für die Anleitung! Nu es geht immer noch nicht... Bei den Eigenschaften vom Lautspreche bei Pegel ist Mikrifon FP ausgeschaltet, Digital-In ausgeschaltet, MIDI-Synth eingeschaltet und Line-in ausgeschaltet hat das was damit zutun? Die andere einstellungen habe ich bis jetzt alle übernommen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2010)

Hast du nen Kumpel, bei dem ein Headset einwandfrei geht bei zB TSpeak? Dann geh mal zu dem, steck Dein Headset an - an sich reicht der Stecker fürs mic aus, denn was man da dann reinsteckt, interessiert die Soundkarte nicht: die Buchse nimmt auf, was da ankommt. Und wenn das mic dann NICHT geht, isses wohl einfach nur am Arsch... ^^


----------



## geno106 (11. April 2010)

wenn die sachen ausgeschaltet sein, dann mach sie mal an und wieder aus  

wenn du in deinem mic reinsprichst hörst du dich dann selber? komische sache eigentlich


----------



## Socius (14. April 2010)

Ja ich hab nen kollegen bei ihm ging es einwandfrei...
Also an dem Kave sind 4 klinken und ein USB für den Strom. Kann ich die 4 klinken auch falsch anschließen oder ist es egal? Nicht das es nachher daran liegt.

Hab schon wieder alles ein und ausgeschaltet das Headset hab ich auch schon umgetauscht. Es passiert rein garnichts wenn ich reinspreche.. 
Soll ich vielleicht mal ein paar screens von meinen settings machen?


----------



## hempsmoker (14. April 2010)

Die Kabel stecken auch wirklich in der richtigen Buchse hinten drin? Nich das ich denke das du zu doof bist das richtig einzustecken, aber manchmal macht man nunmal komische und falsche Sachen .


----------



## DrSin (14. April 2010)

Wtf?
Ne also das geht eigentlich nicht das du die Stecker egal wo rein stecken kannst 

Sollte so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Socius (14. April 2010)

Das ist jetzt nicht wahr oder? xD
Ich steck es aus freude um alles in die falsch-farbigen büchsen und dann klappt das auf einmal xD 
Die Technik heut zu tage sollte die Büchsen mal richtrig kennzeichnen eh xD 

Vielen Dank trotzdem  Habt mir sehr geholfen, sonst wär ich wahrscheinlich noch gestorben.. ^^


----------



## DrSin (14. April 2010)

Socius schrieb:


> Ich steck es aus freude um alles in die falsch-farbigen büchsen und dann klappt das auf einmal xD




Was?


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2010)

Ich glaub er hattte vorher die Stecker einfach so angesteckt, dass die Steckerfarbe zur buchsenfarbe passt - da hätte ich auch schon längst drauf kommen können, denn bis auf "grün = Stereo/Front-Ausgang" haben sich die Hersteller an sich auf nix geeinigt, die Farben sind also keine Sicherheit, das machen viele Hersteller mal so, mal so... da muss man also immer in der Anleitung schauen "welche Steckerfarbe des Headsets ist das Mic, und welche Buchsenfarbe sieht der Sounkdartehersteller fürs Mic vor?"


----------



## ShowTime (6. Mai 2010)

Habe da auch ein (denke mal kleineres) problem Jedes mal wenn ich In-Game bin und im TS3 reden will gehts nich ich muss dann immer ausm game gehen dann ts3 "Einstellungen->Optionen->Aufnahme" und dort dann ein mal auf Sprachaktivierung um stellen und "Anwenden" Klicken und dannkann ich wieder auf Push-to-Talk Klicken und "Anweden". aber sobald ich wieder 4-5 minuten in-game bin isses wieder weg habe alles mögliche schon getestet aber nichst funktioniert...

Habe das Razer Barracuda Headset und OnBoard sound 5.1 ASrock A770DE+


----------



## Krampfkeks1 (13. Juni 2011)

*thread ausbuddel*

Hallo vielleicht sieht das ja einer hier war ja schon eine Lösung und ich wollte fragen welche farben wohin gehören bei soundblaster+kave da ich die gleiche Kombination habe.

Danke schonmal im vorraus

Mfg Kk1


----------



## HAWX (18. Juni 2011)

Krampfkeks1 schrieb:
			
		

> *thread ausbuddel*
> 
> Hallo vielleicht sieht das ja einer hier war ja schon eine Lösung und ich wollte fragen welche farben wohin gehören bei soundblaster+kave da ich die gleiche Kombination habe.
> 
> ...



Wüsste ich auch gern. Ich benutze zwar einfach das Micro vom Onboard und die Sound-Klinken an der Titanium und geht aber wie es richtig gehört...


----------

